# King of the Bay Tournament?



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Has anybody heard if there is gonna be one again this year?


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

lets hope so, i havent heard anything yet


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Who puts this tournament on?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

jbs_bama said:


> Who puts this tournament on?


Bill Minges(not sure if I spelled that right) put it on last year. It was a couple months long and started in Aug. I talked to him in June when I saw him on the water and he said there was gonna be another one this year but thats all I've heard


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Dustin I heard it was still on.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

starts sept 21st, and ends at the end of oct. sign up at tight lines b+t. pay out is the same as last year.
number of entrants determines amount of pay out.
1st 50%
2nd 30%
3rd 20%

also tight lines is doing a spanish mackeral tourny at the same time.
winner takes all!!!!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

cobe killer said:


> starts sept 21st, and ends at the end of oct. sign up at tight lines b+t. pay out is the same as last year.
> number of entrants determines amount of pay out.
> 1st 50%
> 2nd 30%
> ...


Signed up yesterday for king of the bay and PRFA family rodeo.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I got a 18.9 lb king on Sat. just off the port


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Don't forget it's the Annual Memorial Butch Gunnels King of the Bay....after our late great friend Butch..Dewberry and I are in again this year..better watch out for them damn kayakers(Dustin),Menges and them Strickland boys!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah !!!Don't discount the rest of us in this tourney there are some good anglers in this one especially the returning king of the bay!!!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

recess said:


> Yeah !!!Don't discount the rest of us in this tourney there are some good anglers in this one especially the returning king of the bay!!!


Thats who I am worried about!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

Good luck all and see you guys out there!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Thats who I am worried about!:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> Good luck all and see you guys out there!


Dustin I know it's coming to the dark side but you are always more than welcome to jump on the boat . This year we all can fish cause we are registering the boat .


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

recess said:


> Dustin I know it's coming to the dark side but you are always more than welcome to jump on the boat . This year we all can fish cause we are registering the boat .


Thanks Tim I really appreciate the invite but I will be fishing the Destin rodeo kayak division again this year and its the entire month of August.


----------

